# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Breeding, Eggs, Tadpoles, etc >  D leuc froglet and when to add to tank?

## cwwj

Hey guys, 

 So, we have a froglet that is getting pretty big. His parents are seemingly fully grown at around 2-3 years of age. We're kind of wondering when we should introduce him to the others? I don't want to throw him to the wolves (or frogs in this case) and have them get squished. He's seemingly big enough to not be considered food, but this is our first encounter adding in another frog. We got the first 2 when they were the same size. Any help is greatly appreciated!

 -Corey

----------

